# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Solidoodle Outshined at CES?

## BakerEvan

I'm a bit disappointed in Solidoodle.  They are at CES 2014 showing off the Solidoodle 4, which really is not much of an upgrade at all over the SD3.  Meanwhile, companies like 3D Systems (Cube 3 and CubePro), and Stratasys (3 New MakerBots) have pretty much released some new innovative 3d printers.

Will this mark a period of time that Solidoodle begins to fade from the 3D Printing market, or do they have something up their sleeve for later this year?




> "This is our first year at CES and I'm excited to show off the new Solidoodle 4," says Mr. Cervantes. "It's magical to see our 3D printers work in person and I'm certain CES attendees will be blown away by the features and value this particular product offers. This 3D printer was designed especially with the mainstream consumer in mind."


I don't think anyone will really be "blown away".

----------


## redrick

CES isn't over just yet.  I would also like to see something else from them.  Seems like they sort of lost a step in this past year or so.

----------


## Solidabble

They weren't outshined.  They are probably just waiting until later in the year to make their announcements.  Keep in mind that Solidoodle is not a large corporation like StrataSys or 3D Systems, so it's like comparing apples and oranges at this point in time.  I expect we will see some cool stuff from Solidoodle in the near future, just not at CES.

----------


## ronnytedeski

They weren't outshined because they weren't even at CES, were they?  Different companies make announcements at different times.  To say they were outshined, in my opinion is just ignorant... sorry.

----------


## Larry

I am slightly upset at solidoodles progress but they more than likely are just under a different release schedule than the likes of maker bot etc.

----------


## Mcbride19

I'm in France so I don't know if solidoodle were or were not at the CES, but it's clear that theyre last printer is a little bit outshined, a lot of progress has been made in 3D printing those last month and I haven't seen one of it inside the new soliddodle printer, how about a multi-extruder, a real and good extruder, a real good head that can take all the new filament(as nylon), a better speed and precision by using linear ball bearing etc ...
I really hope that they are going to make a brand new printer that will include such of these features, but for now we can say that tey are outshined.

----------

